# 14' Sotar Cat w frame, drybox, oars - $2500



## cfeurey (Jan 7, 2022)

Selling a cat set up, including: 

14ft Sotar Profressional tubes (24in diameter). 20+ years old, no patches (have patch kit).
Frame w dry box (included) - floor webbing in decent shape, needs some maintenance.
2 9ft green Cataract oars, 2 9ft Carlisle oars used as spares

In Seattle/Portland area for pickup or local drop off. Asking $2500.


----------



## SheepEater (Jul 9, 2020)

Happy to see a picture of the Sauk on the Buzz!


----------



## cfeurey (Jan 7, 2022)

SheepEater said:


> Happy to see a picture of the Sauk on the Buzz!


Nice Eye!


----------



## Marshall Marona (Jan 8, 2022)

I’m very interested please message me so we can chat. I live in bend and could be there tomorrow


----------

